# My grandfurkids photos



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

this is our rescue pit-bull .. he had been thrown out in the streets of London  starving and with the Pavo Virus, when my daughter rescued him, and he grew to be a big strong boy... sadly gone now after he had to be PTS after he attacked our Dobie, and caused my daughter to fall 30 feet over a cliff tearing off  2 of her fingers.. ..but he had a great life for the 5 years she cared for him.. it was just his inability to get on with some of  the other dogs that caused the problem..











 with my ex s-i-l







 Looking Majestic and beautiful...

...and with me....


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

This is Zeus..  the Doberman.. affectionately known as Zeus Bear... the most recent to pass at age 14..... He was a very loving dog, and  was a trained security dog so he was quite aloof.. .. trained by my ex s-i-l , a  qualified Ex marine and dog trainer..












 alongside his older  'sister'  the most loving staffie in the world

The backdrop isn't fake.. that is the real Backdrop at my daughters mountain home.. 






... the hay bales were used to train and exercise the dogs..






 at the beach






 with his ''sister and brother'' miniature Labradoodle and Chihuahua ..Pixie and Stan


----------



## Pepper (Dec 23, 2022)

I do wish I had a dog in my life, but sadly was never in a circumstance where I felt it would be good for the dog.  I'll enjoy all you folks who have them and love them.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 23, 2022)

I enjoyed these cuties for 13 years but sadly were put down a few years ago.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 23, 2022)

1955 said:


> I enjoyed these cuties for 13 years but sadly were put down a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 258098



Good for you if your decision cut short needless, pointless suffering.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2022)

Meet Rosie, (my late mother-in-law was called Rosie,) but she was flattered to share her name.
A vain story, as a young man I asked my doctor about having the mole on my face removed. 
The doctor said that it was possible but best not to, so I grew a beard. When the beard became
much like Santa's, I shaved it off, the mole was more preferable. Vain? Who me?


----------



## MarkD (Dec 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is Zeus..  the Doberman.. affectionately known as Zeus Bear... the most recent to pass at age 14..... He was a very loving dog, and  was a trained security dog so he was quite aloof.. .. trained by my ex s-i-l , a  qualified Ex marine and dog trainer..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You take very good dog portraits.  I find that very difficult, relying instead on numbers and luck.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

MarkD said:


> You take very good dog portraits.  I find that very difficult, relying instead on numbers and luck.


I think it was because they trusted me and  adored me as much as I adored them...


----------



## MarkD (Dec 23, 2022)

Not sure if this really fits here but this was taken when my McNab girl Ember was just a few months old.  Her friend who she meets here for the first time is an Australian Sheperd.  The video was taken by one of Ollie’s humans, the very sweet little girl you hear gushing over how cute they are together.  I’m standing chatting with the girl’s mother with ball chucker in hand and older dog Smoke standing by.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2022)

First up is Rosie's daughter, Daisy, second is the beauty, name of China-Doll, who left indelible paw prints on my heart, the third one is Lulu, short for Lula-Belle and finally, although very much like Lulu, Khandi, seen embossed on the wall plate that will cause a tear or two when opened on Christmas Day. All four of these grandfurkids, as well as Rosie, have crossed Rainbow Bridge. We just have Ruby now.


----------



## 1955 (Dec 23, 2022)

MarkD said:


> Good for you if your decision cut short needless, pointless suffering.


Hopefully I’ll forget that you would suggest anything other.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

More pics of the dogs we've got and  also those who have passed recently..

This is Pixie, she's a Chihuahua, and she's 13 years old.. but she runs  around like a 5 year old.. she was rescued at around the age of 2 , she'd been very badly treated and she was terrified of everything and everyone. ..for many years. She stays by my DD's side even now at all times, but she does love to play with the other dogs





These 2 are Stan the miniature Labradoodle, and Pablo the tiny  rescue terrier cross. Pablo was a real character, he was about 2 or 3 when my dd rescued him  dumped on the mountain, and he was taught all sort of tricks like.. when to roll over  and cover his eyes if we said ''Pablo Guilty''.. just a wonderful tiny dog. Sadly he got out onto the track  and a passing car knocked him down. he was so tiny a feather would have killed him, much less a 4x4.. poor Pablo... we miss him still

Stan the Black miniature doodle..is still with us, thankfully. He's 15 now, and has dementia, which my DD treats .. but he now sleeps 90% of the time, and is often confused as to where he is.. but he's not in any pain.. Just seems like 5 minutes ago he was a wriggling tiny puppy..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

This is my favourite photo of Pablo.. I took it when he was sheltering from the sun in his kennel..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

These are my 2 darlings.. Digger is white.. Cockadoodle.. and Stan miniature Labradoodle.. They are best friends.. brothers altho' not from the same breed.

Stan is 15.. Digs is 14.. Digs loves me more than he loves food.. more than he loves my DD.. I take him everywhere with me when I go to see them..and when he comes here he follows me everywhere..  Digger is showing no sign of old age and is still bouncing around like a coker spaniel.. he loves to have me take his photo.. I have hundreds..


----------



## MarkD (Dec 30, 2022)

I have friends at the dog park who used to have larger dogs but now have 2, 3 or more small dogs.   One refers to hers as “the littles”.  I’ve ended up with three at times through taking a dog when the owner could no longer manage - because of life, not the dog.  But I do like having two.  Just seems more fair to them to have some kind of company we appreciate so much.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is my favourite photo of Pablo.. I took it when he was sheltering from the sun in his kennel..


Great facial hair.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> These are my 2 darlings.. Digger is white.. Cockadoodle.. and Stan miniature Labradoodle.. They are best friends.. brothers altho' not from the same breed.
> 
> Stan is 15.. Digs is 14.. Digs loves me more than he loves food.. more than he loves my DD.. I take him everywhere with me when I go to see them..and when he comes here he follows me everywhere..  Digger is showing no sign of old age and is still bouncing around like a coker spaniel.. he loves to have me take his photo.. I have hundreds..



Each one is visually stunning.  Good eye!


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 30, 2022)

Peter helping me drive. (Probably 3 years ago)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

The 3 of them  5 days ago on Christmas day.. left to right.. age 14.. 15 and 13...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

...some more.. this is Fizz, she's a Belgian Malinois... at a few weeks old..






about 3 months..





...about 8 months..

..at a dog show..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..and with Zeus the dobie who was about 11 at the time, and Fizz was 18 months.. really big...


----------



## katlupe (Jan 3, 2023)

They are all beautiful Holly! Love your photos!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

katlupe said:


> They are all beautiful Holly! Love your photos!


Thank you so much Kat...


----------



## squatting dog (Yesterday at 5:53 AM)

Finally managed to catch all 4 furr babies in one spot. (sorta).


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 5:59 AM)

squatting dog said:


> Finally managed to catch all 4 furr babies in one spot. (sorta).
> 
> 
> View attachment 262182


Cute as  Buttons...


----------



## Teacher Terry (Yesterday at 11:39 AM)

These are some of the dogs that have passed through my life. The big red one was in Ireland at the hotel we were staying at. He had free rein and found me pretty fast. The little brown dog was my ex husband’s ex wife’s dog that I found a home for when she was dying.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 11:57 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> These are some of the dogs that have passed through my life. The big red one was in Ireland at the hotel we were staying at. He had free rein and found me pretty fast. The little brown dog was my ex husband’s ex wife’s dog that I found a home for when she was dying.


Soooo cute ^^^^^


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 12:14 PM)

hollydolly said:


> Cute as  Buttons...


They are so cute.

Makes me miss my Chicka, maybe it's time for me to get another dog.


----------



## MarkD (Yesterday at 12:17 PM)

Teacher Terry said:


> These are some of the dogs that have passed through my life. The big red one was in Ireland at the hotel we were staying at. He had free rein and found me pretty fast. The little brown dog was my ex husband’s ex wife’s dog that I found a home for when she was dying.



You have dogs of every size required for all your canine needs.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 12:42 PM)

This is minky, a rescue Staffie..  she was about 13 here.. and had bad arthritis in her hind legs and hips.. she was being treated with tramadol, and we'd ease her legs by putting her in her cradle in the pool... . She was such a stoical old girl, never complained about her pain.. and just was the most people dog I've ever known


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 12:47 PM)

This is scruffy..  a big loving Labradoodle.. we lost him 3 years ago, he's buried here in my garden.. .







With his little brother.. Stan.. at the time of this photo.. stan was 6 months and scruffy was just a year old.. but the difference in their size was remarkable..


----------

